# Maxxis



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Whats the deal with maxxis? Nobody has any 27" zillas in stock and they have been on back order for some time. I've had mine ordered for nearly a month. I'm getting ready to try them out.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a buddy that's getting ready to sell some used 27" Zillas... they are in Houston area though...


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*My 27 inch Zillas..*

Seems everybody wants them and they could'nt keep them in stock...got my'in 4 months ago and love'em...keep wait to get on the trails with them and see what they can do...they did great in mudd and snow...Muddie49


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

I knew it would be a while when I ordered them. It just seems like maxxis would want to keep a tire this popular in stock at all times.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

go with 28"s may be they have some of them


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

I tried to get some mud zillas for my sis and i was told tht just about every maxxis tire is out of stock... Something about china isnt shipping them out because of Chinese new year.. Who knos...


----------



## Smkblwr (Sep 10, 2009)

i am having the same problem, can't find the 28's i want. been looking at tires for a month now and decided on the zilla's and can't get them. :aargh4:
eyes are bleeding from reading clutch spring and tire post. someone help meeeeeeeeeee.


----------

